# Triplet Update...sad news



## cdmay (Jul 1, 2012)

This is the thread I was dreading to post...the three triplet cherry-heads that hatched last September have all, one by one, died.
The smallest one named Peanut died a couple of months ago. He started to show signs of a problem some time before as he began holding his head to the right. As the weeks passed his head became tilted more and more at an odd angle even though he would eat and act 'normal'. But finally he ceased eating and began to decline steadily. After a time it became clear he would not recover so we put him down. I am not sure exactly but I suspect that Peanut had some sort of congenital problem that became manifest as he grew.
The remaining two, Huey and Dewey seemed OK for a while after Peanut died but then they too began to decline for some unknown reason. This decline was subtle at first--they just didn't eat as readily and something about them was just 'off'. As time passed they would only eat favorite food items and then finally, nothing.
I have no idea what the problem was with them but my first guess is that there was just some inherent weakness in them that was a result of hatching at such a small size. 
Even though their death is very sad for us I must say that I learned a lot in caring for them and the entire experience (except of course their death) was positive.
Tortoise breeding has its ups an downs and the triplets were one of those unique occurrences that we will never forget. Thanks to everyone here for all of the kind and encouraging comments in the past.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 1, 2012)

So sorry! RIP


----------



## wellington (Jul 1, 2012)

Sad day. So sorry. Was really hoping all would be well with them and we could watch them grow.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 1, 2012)

Awww... So sorry.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear cdmay! Thanks for sharing your experience with us though.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 1, 2012)

Carl this was the thread I was dreading to see. You know how I felt, when you told me of Peanut's passing, then the weeks of hearing the slowly developing decline of the other two. I had time to shed my own tears for them and for you and this finial announcement saddens me, yet at the same time there is a relief that there is an end. Not the end any of us were hoping for, but still a closure. *hugs* I know how much these guys touched me and I really can't imagine how they touched you and yours.

I spent a lot of time, while driving to work thinking about the steady decline of H and D. I know this may seem way out there, but it is a thought I had and in a weird way it brought me a sense of comfort. These three where all connected in that eggs, so in a way they were three parts of one whole. When Peanut was gone, a part of them was gone too. He was small in size, but had a huge amount of desire and will to live, to defeat the odds. Perhaps of the three, he was the heart, the inner strength. Without him, a part of them was missing, one they could not live without. The three could survive and defeat the odds as three, but not as less then the whole. Their fate was sealed along time ago within that amazing egg.

They had but a short time to be here with us, but look at how much they taught all of us about not giving up, defying the odds and pushing the envelope. Each day was nothing short of a miracle that they were with us. People around the world read of them, learned from them and you, and had their heart's touched by them. Because of you, we all had our world's made a little brighter, a little more hopeful, even if only for a short time. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Redstrike (Jul 1, 2012)

I was hoping we'd hear from you soon, but I did not expect such bad news! Very sorry to hear the triplets didn't make it!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 1, 2012)

Carl, I am so sorry to hear this. Thank you so much for sharing your amazing journey and photos of these torts with us.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 1, 2012)

Carl .....thanks for sharing the unique experience you had including the updates and pics. " Keep On tort~N" Some positive vibes and thank you's from the Cove'.


----------



## jackrat (Jul 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear that,Carl. My condolences.


----------



## oscar (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss of the triplets I so enjoyed reading your updates on them
and peanut was such a heart breaker.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 1, 2012)

Very sad... You did all you could!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 1, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear the sad news.... We all know you did a great job with them, and I know that me and my family loved hearing all the good updates you have posted since they came into this world. RIP you great little triplets!


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear. I really thought they would live a long life. RIP precious triplets


----------



## bigred (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your triplets, We all enjoyed them


----------



## Peaches bts (Jul 1, 2012)

I am so sorry about your loss.


----------



## allegraf (Jul 1, 2012)

It was really a cool experience following their hatching and growth. Sad to see them gone.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 1, 2012)

That's just so sad. I was hoping I'd never get to read a thread like this from you.


----------



## CharlieM (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about all three.


----------



## RonHays (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loses.


----------



## Candy (Jul 1, 2012)

I have to say that God picked the right person for them. They were so loved by you and your wife and what an experience that you both had and passed on to us. I will always remember them that's for sure. Thank you for sharing these precious babies with all of us and I'm so sorry that you lost all of them.


----------



## terryo (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh Carl. Even after Peanut died, I never thought this would happen. I'm so sorry. Thank you for taking us on this incredible journey.


----------



## tweeter (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Thank you so much for all you did for them, and for sharing them with us. I think we all fell in love with them, I know I did....and loved seeing their pictures and reading the updates.

Somewhere I like to think they're all together again, and watching over us. It was an incredible journey for all of us. 

RIP little torts


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Jul 1, 2012)

Awwwww thats so sad, very sorry for your loss..


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry & I'm truly saddened! I was looking forward to watching them grow. They were the cutest things I ever saw!


----------



## Laura (Jul 1, 2012)

i didnt know about peanut and I thought that was what this would be about.. but now all are gone? so sad... but what a trio they were and you documented it all so well.. 
hugs


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 2, 2012)

I am extremely sorry for your loss I was hoping these guys would make it.


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Like everyone else, I had hopes for their living to an older age.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jul 2, 2012)

Very sad indeed...


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry.


----------



## smarch (Sep 10, 2012)

I just discovered this whole story today, I wish I followed it all throughout! While I'm indeed sorry for your loss, you gave the special little guys everything they could have ever wanted in their life, just the fact that they made it that long is a miracle and that they grew so much, peanut started this world smaller than your thumbnail! You were gifted with such a rare occurrence and even though it didn't end perfectly you most likely know they died happy and comfortable, what else could a lil tort ask for.


----------



## theresal (Nov 8, 2012)

I am truly sorry for your loss. You did an awesome job with all 3 of them. Again, thank you for sharing your story and the pictures.


----------



## janevicki (Nov 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 10, 2012)

Condolenses...I was really hoping that they'd all make it.


----------

